# Nvidia Geforce 8300 GS



## akebono (Jun 27, 2007)

hi, my new dell computer just arrived, and it comes with the 128 mb nvidia geforce 8300 GS
can someone tell me how this card compares with other cards?

i already know its a lot better than my old crap computer with the 64mb intel chipset thing..
how does it compare with a 256 mb nvidia geforce 6150 LE integrated? my brother has that and i want to see if mine is better... 

also the computer came with a CD that has the 8300 GS and 8600 GT drivers on it, but i dont have the 8600 GT.... does anything happen if i try to install the 8600 GT even if the computer says it has the 8300 GS... 
i am a newbie with computers....  

thanks..


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

8300 GS is a low power and less speed and also a Direct X 10 card, and its not recommend for 3D future games to play on high settings, if you order a 8600 GT, you'll see a big difference just like ram.

6150 intergrated is an onboard video card, and its very bad for gameplay. This is Direct X 9


----------



## akebono (Jun 27, 2007)

ok thanks.. so even if the 128mb 8300 GS is lower power and less speed, it still is better than the 256 mb 6150 LE?

also, when i power on my new computer for the first time, are there any updates for the 8300 GS i need to install?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes, its a very big difference compare to 6150 integrated, but if i say something as low power, or speed, i maybe wrong tho.

Yes, you can get updates manually, you don't get them automatically.


----------

